# compte icloud



## calyd (29 Janvier 2019)

Bonjour,

Je poste ce message, dans l'espoir de bénéficier de vos conseils.
En effet, j'ai une fois créé un compte icloud avec l'adresse du genre xxx@icloud.com.
Lorsque je créais ce compte, c'était pour l'ipad de ma soeur. Mais aujourd'hui, nous avons perdu le mot de passe de ce compte. J'ai tenté de réinitialiser, mais je n'y arrive pas - car j'ai oublié les questions de sécurité. Je pense m'en souvenir mais rien ne passe.
Et le pire nous avons utiliser le même compte sur deux ipads et les deux sont bloqués.
Existe t'il un moyen de récuperer le mot de passe?


----------

